# Enabling ttyv after serial install



## reidgc (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi,

I installed FreeBSD through a serial terminal on my Sun server. I want to install X, but ttyv does not exist (I am connecting via ttyu). How can I enable/install ttyv? 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## fonz (Aug 21, 2013)

Please post your /etc/ttys.


----------



## reidgc (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the reply @fonz (and nice to see a fellow skydiver).

My ttys:

```
# ofw_console(4)
screen  "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         vt100   off secure
ttya    "/usr/libexec/getty 3wire.9600" vt100   off secure
ttyb    "/usr/libexec/getty 3wire.9600" vt100   off secure
# syscons(4)
ttyv0   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
# Virtual terminals
ttyv1   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv2   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv3   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv4   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv5   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv6   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv7   "/usr/libexec/getty Pc"         xterm   on  secure
ttyv8   "/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon"  xterm   off secure
# Serial terminals
# The 'dialup' keyword identifies dialin lines to login, fingerd etc.
# uart(4)
ttyu0   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   on  secure
ttyu1   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   on  secure
ttyu2   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   on  secure
ttyu3   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   off secure
# Dumb console
dcons   "/usr/libexec/getty std.9600"   vt100   off secure
```

When I boot, I get these errors stating ttyv does not exist:

```
login: Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[876]: open /dev/ttyu2: No such file or directory
Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[867]: open /dev/ttyv1: No such file or directory
Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[872]: open /dev/ttyv6: No such file or directory
Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[869]: open /dev/ttyv3: No such file or directory
Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[866]: open /dev/ttyv0: No such file or directory
Aug 21 18:51:26 sunv250 getty[873]: open /dev/ttyv7: No such file or directory
```

I installed X.Org from ports. When attempting to `startx`, I get this:

```
Fatal server error:
xf86OpenConsole: No console driver found
	Supported drivers: pccons (with X support), syscons, pcvt
	Check your kernel's console driver configuration and /dev entries
```

I've been attempting to get X running for a few days, and finally decided to post here since I seem I'm in over my head.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2013)

What type of Sun server do you have?


----------



## fonz (Aug 22, 2013)

Moreover, have you checked whether the offending /dev/tty* indeed don't exist? Has devfs been mounted?


----------

